# Access to my DVR recordings from my PC?



## rlnoonan

Apologies if this has already been covered, but I couldn't find this question when I searched.

When I use the DirecTV app on my phone I have the option of watching a program that has been recorded on my DVR (via the Playlist option on the menu). It takes a little bit of time to get the full list of recorded shows, but it works. Is there any way to do this on my laptop PC? 

It seems as if I only have the ability to watch live TV on the PC. I'm using the "Watch Online" option on the DirecTV webpage. I see a tab for "Playlist", but that always shows empty and it seems like it is used to list shows that you have tagged that you'd like to watch, not shows on your DVR. I cannot seem to find anything that gives me access to my DVR like I get on my phone. 

I remember a program called DIRECTV2PC (or something like that), but searching here seems to suggest that it has been discontinued. Is there some other program that we can use now to stream from our DVR?

I'll be travelling for work and I'd like to be able to watch hockey games while I'm gone. I have the DVR set to record the games, so I should be able to watch the recording on my phone, but I was hoping to watch on the larger screen on my PC. It doesn't look like the RSN is available to watch online, so watching the recording would seem to be the only option for these games.

Not sure it matters, but I'm using Windows 7 and my DVR is HR44/700. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## litzdog911

DirecTV currently has no PC-based app to do that. Folks have reported success using an Android emulator, like Nox, on their PCs. Then you can download the Android DirecTV App.

www.bignox.com


----------



## peds48

rlnoonan said:


> I see a tab for "Playlist", but that always shows empty and it seems like it is used to list shows that you have tagged that you'd like to watch, not shows on your DVR. I cannot seem to find anything that gives me access to my DVR like I get on my phone.
> 
> .


the playlist feature online syncs with whatever VOD you are watching either on your DVR or mobile device so you can start on one device and finish on another one. It has nothing to do with your DVR recordings.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rlnoonan

Thanks for the info. I'll have to take a look at the Nox option, thanks for the suggestion. I had not thought of that.


----------



## steveymacjr

IF YOU need the app here is the direct Download, here is a still functioning page on Directv.com with all the download links (mac and PC)

Watch Recorded TV Shows on Mobile with DIRECTV GenieGO - DIRECTV

if that page ever goes away here is the direct Download link from Directv http://directv.vo.llnwd.net/e4/nomad/DirectvGenieGOSetup.exe

I use this application everyday on my Windows laptop. The GenieGO hardware device is no longer supported, but the app is, in fact, I keep getting updates to it regularly. 
The "MobileDVR" service is just a rebranded GenieGO, and moved onto the Genie Receiver.
All of this is to reassure you that the Windows app still works!


----------



## peds48

steveymacjr said:


> If you look at the Settings on the receiver you'll see that it still calls it "GenieGO" and it's now internal.
> All of this is to reassure you that the Windows app still works!


 That is actually quite not correct. I can't speak for Windows but the Mac version no lingers works as it has not been updated for the MobileDVR service. Further, on the system settings it refers to this feature as MobileDVR and not GenieGo. See attached screen grab.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds

steveymacjr said:


> I use this application everyday on my Windows laptop. The GenieGO hardware device is no longer supported, but the app is, in fact, I keep getting updates to it regularly.
> The "MobileDVR" service is just a rebranded GenieGO, and moved onto the Genie Receiver.
> All of this is to reassure you that the Windows app still works!


I do the exact same!

However, I was fixing some issues on my other PC so I was deleting and reinstalling apps. When I tried to reinstall the GenieGO app, it kept failing during the activation process with the old error of something like not meeting the system requirements.


----------



## nuspieds

peds48 said:


> That is actually quite not correct. I can't speak for Windows but the Mac version no lingers works as it has not been updated for the MobileDVR service. Further, on the system settings it refers to this feature as MobileDVR and not GenieGo...


I can confirm as well that the Windows version still works. Even when you run the install. it finds the "GenieGO".

However, all is not perfect and here are the issues I have experienced:

New installations fail during the activation process, indicating that your PC does not meet the system requirements;
OOH no longer works (it no longer can find my "GenieGO"). Note that my iPhone app confirms OOH is working and it has no issues accessing Movile DVR while I'm OOH.
So my routine has not changed in that when I get home, I download recordings to my PC for offline viewing when I'm back on the road.

Issue #1 isn't much of an issue for me until, for whatever reason, I need to reinstall...and that's probably going to happen for sure in the Spring when I buy a new Surface Book. For now, though, it's all good.

Issue #2, however, is a minor nuisance: While OOH, I used to always request ad-hoc transcodings so that by the time I got home, they would be ready to be downloaded. And on the odd occasion, I'd stream. But for the transcoding, I can still use the iPhone app to make that request.


----------



## peds48

nuspieds said:


> I can confirm as well that the Windows version still works. Even when you run the install. it finds the "GenieGO".
> 
> However, all is not perfect and here are the issues I have experienced:
> 
> New installations fail during the activation process, indicating that your PC does not meet the system requirements;
> OOH no longer works (it no longer can find my "GenieGO"). Note that my iPhone app confirms OOH is working and it has no issues accessing Movile DVR while I'm OOH.
> So my routine has not changed in that when I get home, I download recordings to my PC for offline viewing when I'm back on the road.
> 
> Issue #1 isn't much of an issue for me until, for whatever reason, I need to reinstall...and that's probably going to happen for sure in the Spring when I buy a new Surface Book. For now, though, it's all good.
> 
> Issue #2, however, is a minor nuisance: While OOH, I used to always request ad-hoc transcodings so that by the time I got home, they would be ready to be downloaded. And on the odd occasion, I'd stream. But for the transcoding, I can still use the iPhone app to make that request.


So you confirmed that the app "works" but has some detrimental issues that are very important for the majority of consumers. One of the issues is that it can't be installed fresh, but yet it still works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuspieds

peds48 said:


> So you confirmed that the app "works" but has some detrimental issues that are very important for the majority of consumers. One of the issues is that it can't be installed fresh, but yet it still works.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is correct.

Since GG1, I have always used the GenieGO app to request and download transcoded content from my DVR to my PC and watch them on my PC.

I still do that today, even though I now have Mobile DVR.

So, yes, the app still works.

The GG app never allowed you to download while OOH, so being able to request the transcodes while OOH was never a top priority for me--especially at the speeds that the GG2 used to transcode. But, I can now use the iPhone app to replace that lost functionality--and, more than ever, this is now necessary because of the inferior transcoding speed provided by Mobile DVR.

The fact that the activation process fails on a new installation, but an existing installation runs fine does not negate the fact that the app works. I run it and it works.

Using your definition of "works," then I could say that the Mobile DVR app doesn't "work," because of all the ridiculous and unacceptable functional issues/limitations/bugs documented here on this site. However, I wouldn't, because the app _does_ work in that it provides its overall intended functionality, but it has some serious issues and limitations.


----------



## dbronstein

I use the GenieGo app and it mostly works. I've found that with downloaded recordings, the playback stutters frequently. I don't have this issue with streaming. I've never tried streaming out of home so I don't know if that works.


----------



## steveymacjr

I'm able to install the app on new PC's and it'll register.


----------



## poppo

FWIW, on the DVR, the clients are listed under "Mobile DVR", but on the DirecTV web site, they are still listed as "GenieGo" clients (and it does update there as clients are added). I have not tried to install the PC app because I have no need for it on my laptop.


----------

